# Copper and Brass Scraped Out



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I scraped out my brass and copper today, had 199 lbs for a return of $158, :thumbsup: Wish I had scraped it out long ago,  but not bad for some weekend Superbowl cash.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron, I noticed on one thread you say that you are not the boss. On another you say that you are selling scrap.
Does your boss let you keep the scrap? I have my guys bring it in. It pays for bonuses for them. Once a year we take it in and they split it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We are allowed to keep what we remove, petty cool eh.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Not too bad Ron. Many plumbers though may look at replacing good copper just for the scrap value. I, of course, exclude you from that. I happen to value your opinion.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks ua

They say if we have to crawl under a house to fix a broken water line, then it's our bonus not theirs.

That tool me 1 year to get that much.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I bring in about $600 a year. The shop gets it though... We get around $6000 a year between 10 plumbers so about $600 is a fair guess. I think that was when prices were higher though...

BTW, I lived in Eugene for 15 years around Bailey Hill and 18th. Went to school in that neighborhood too. Lots of memories...


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice, that will pay for a couple twelve packs and some chips tomorrow. 
We bring everything back to the shop. Last year probably 12k or so worth of copper came back on my truck. We did a huge demo job when prices were at their peak. It's supposed to pay our Christmas bonus and for our Christmas party. We wound up getting neither. I guess times are tough and they need the money. That or he just wanted to buy himself a new truck.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TDB said:


> I think I bring in about $600 a year. The shop gets it though... We get around $6000 a year between 10 plumbers so about $600 is a fair guess. I think that was when prices were higher though...
> 
> BTW, I lived in Eugene for 15 years around Bailey Hill and 18th. Went to school in that neighborhood too. Lots of memories...


No kidding, then you know where I live, near 18th and Bertelson, my wife is native here and I have only been here since 95.  So you went the Lancer High? Was in Eugene in 1990 also. Where are you now?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Nice, that will pay for a couple twelve packs and some chips tomorrow.
> We bring everything back to the shop. Last year probably 12k or so worth of copper came back on my truck. We did a huge demo job when prices were at their peak. It's supposed to pay our Christmas bonus and for our Christmas party. We wound up getting neither. I guess times are tough and they need the money. That or he just wanted to buy himself a new truck.


That's a **** load of scrape to get that much.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

A thirty something unit building with copper and brass potable water, copper DWV, copper heat lines, and cast iron radiators will do that. Their were also black heat lines from when it was steam. Those were asbestos insulated and another company got the honor of cutting those out. Their were a bunch of smaller jobs as well. Like I said that went back when clean copper was close to $3.50/lb, I think dirty copper was $3, brass was $2 something, steel was $0.15. Now it would be a third of that. I'm not positive on that amount they don't tell us what they get I'm just guesstimating.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> A thirty something unit building with copper and brass potable water, copper DWV, copper heat lines, and cast iron radiators will do that. Their were also black heat lines from when it was steam. Those were asbestos insulated and another company got the honor of cutting those out. Their were a bunch of smaller jobs as well. Like I said that went back when clean copper was close to $3.50/lb, I think dirty copper was $3, brass was $2 something, steel was $0.15. Now it would be a third of that. I'm not positive on that amount they don't tell us what they get I'm just guesstimating.



I imagine if I got into a project like that, whom ever was involved in the demo phase, all scrape would be split between those doing it. The price I got for #2 Copper was only at 1.01 per pound.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im stockpiling the crap. im gonna sit on it until the garage is full or the price goes up to 3.00 a lb. hit the jackpot the other day. went into a crawlspace to replace a leaking drain, not only did i get to take the 10' of 3"copper i cut out. i also got the 20' of 3" that the last plumber left in there. that same guy would climb back in there if there was a 10.00 dollar bill laying in the dirt, moron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im stockpiling the crap. im gonna sit on it until the garage is full or the price goes up to 3.00 a lb. hit the jackpot the other day. went into a crawlspace to replace a leaking drain, not only did i get to take the 10' of 3"copper i cut out. i also got the 20' of 3" that the last plumber left in there. that same guy would climb back in there if there was a 10.00 dollar bill laying in the dirt, moron.


Thats what you call a good day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im stockpiling the crap. im gonna sit on it until the garage is full or the price goes up to 3.00 a lb. hit the jackpot the other day. went into a crawlspace to replace a leaking drain, not only did i get to take the 10' of 3"copper i cut out. i also got the 20' of 3" that the last plumber left in there. that same guy would climb back in there if there was a 10.00 dollar bill laying in the dirt, moron.


That was my pipe dude! I can prove it, it was copper colored right?
See, so give it back:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Well I scraped out my brass and copper today, had 199 lbs for a return of $158, :thumbsup: Wish I had scraped it out long ago,  but not bad for some weekend Superbowl cash.


Scraped out again today, #2 copper was at 2.15 per pound ans Yellow Brass at 1.46 per pound. Total 174 lbs, return of $226 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If I had time, I'd separate my scrap and turn it in. Big undertaking at this point.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Copper is up more then double since the last time I scraped it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm turning in mine soon, I'll post prices too.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i use to hate sortin copper & brass for scrap, now i love doing it! its like counting money!!!!!!! the rappers like platnum&diamonds- leak1 wuvs scrap copper&brass!!!!!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a small building on my property heaping with garbage cans of scrap. I'll wait until it gets to 10 bucks a pound then sell it.:thumbup:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Scrap is our company savings account.

We did alot of commercial renovation in the last three years (up to ten story buildings) and salvaged alot of stuff. Tons of MJ's, more pipe stays and pipe hangers than you can imagine, and copper most only dream of. 

Filled up two full working trucks with barrels of copper last August. The trucks almost didn't make it to scrap yard. At $3 a pound, we walked out of there with the years rent for the shop


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I have a small building on my property heaping with garbage cans of scrap. I'll wait until it gets to 10 bucks a pound then sell it.:thumbup:


 No doubt iron if we make it that long...i hope it does tho.
I usually dont even watch the prices on the market......usually a customer will call saying sombody stole all the copper out from under a vaccant house and that lets me know its TIME TO SELL my scrap:laughing:
I worked for an old hotel a few years ago and cut out a van load of 3" dwv copper. I assumed tey all knew the stuff was selling for about 3.25-3.50 a pound since the news every night was telling of copper theft...mainly A.C. outdoor condensing units. I stacked it neatly in the corner of the basement. The manager came down to check out the work and said "everything looks great..and please take that old pipe with you".....I ALMOST JUMPED OUT MY SKIN. OH YES I WILL BE HAPPY TO:laughing:


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Give it to the boss? Screw that. If I pull it, I'm keeping it. If the boss tries to say I have to give it to him, I'll tell him it belongs to the customer first. I'll then ask the customer if he/she would like me to get rid of it for them. Then it's mine.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We scrapped out at the height of it last summer. Got $ 5,782.00 for it all. Paid for the company picnic and the company Christmas Party.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> Give it to the boss? Screw that. If I pull it, I'm keeping it. If the boss tries to say I have to give it to him, I'll tell him it belongs to the customer first. I'll then ask the customer if he/she would like me to get rid of it for them. Then it's mine.


I'd fire you on the spot. Just over principle. Its my customer and no deals should be made with MY customer by my employee's unless I approve of it. I'd say get your own company with your own customers that have YOUR scrap copper and leave mine alone. My first impression if that happened at my house would be...'Look at this poor sap...he doesn't make crap so he wants to take the boss's scrap copper" I sure wouldn't tell him he couldn't have it......he may need it to buy crack. Wouldn't want to get in the way of that. Theres a fine line between a scavenger and a person that recycles copper that owns a plumbing business. When a customers says "will you please take this old pipe" they are not talking about you personally...they assume they are speaking to someone representing the BOSS since thats whos paying you to be there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I sometimes lower my bids on jobs taking into account the amount of scrap it will produce. Scrap produced can offset dumpster costs while also putting money in my pocket. 

I have won some substantial contracts by a margin smaller than my scrap deduct. 

Employees retaining scrap is STEALING.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not stealing if you have been given the rights to keep the scrape you take out by the employer. 

I know, no one here is accusing me of that act, so don't think I was thinking that.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> We scrapped out at the height of it last summer. Got $ 5,782.00 for it all. Paid for the company picnic and the company Christmas Party.


Question on getting that amount on scrap, do you or did they have you fill out any forms at the scrap yard to report this as income? Just curious.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Question on getting that amount on scrap, do you or did they have you fill out any forms at the scrap yard to report this as income? Just curious.


 At the casino you can win up to 1,200.00 at once before they require your information to collect your money. I'm sure the scrap company has to report where large amounts of money are going. I'd just take 1,000 worth at a time and let other people take it each time:laughing:.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought there would be some kind of cap before needing to report it as income, for a scrap yard to dish out 5K+ at one time, I'm sure it would raise the red flag at the IRS.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I thought there would be some kind of cap before needing to report it as income, for a scrap yard to dish out 5K+ at one time, I'm sure it would raise the red flag at the IRS.


I believe if you SPEND 10 grand or deposit more than 10 grand in a bank account the IRS is notified. Like at a car dealership....if you bring in over 10 grand in cash they hafta report who spent that money. I heard of boat dealers gettting around this buy selling a boat package to a man like this. The bare hull 9,000....the wiring and rigging 9,000....the trailer 5,000.00 and then sell the engine in pieces. Nice huh:laughing: used car dealers also...selling the parts to a car and then labor to assemble..all on seperate tickets


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

yup the good old days of 3.00 a pound are gone. At least till the next economic boom.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

3.00 a lb is the majic number for me. I'm gonna sit on my scrap hopefully till it get's back there. My garage is slowly getting smaller though:blink:

Soon as I start reading stories in the paper about people coming home to find all of their copper plumbing ripped out, I know it's getting close.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just called yesterday for a price on # 1 and #2. 1.70 for #2 and 1.80 for #1. I made a call to my delivery guy who scraps through a broker, I wanna see if his price is better. Especially since I have 4, 55 gallon drums filled and I just removed 400 feet of 2" L and 350 feet of 1 1/2" L yesterday. All of which was insulated and #1.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I love turning in the copper mongo! Good stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just going to sit on mine for awhile.. Like my Iraqi denar. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

:yes: Going to scrap out again tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :yes: Going to scrap out again tomorrow.


Whats #1 and #2 going for?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

No idea here. I have like 3 trash cans full i need to go scrap too, When i find the time.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Whats #1 and #2 going for?


Not sure but I think #1 is well over $2 per pound, and #2 brass will be close to if now well over$2 per pound, will tell you tomorrow


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

.A guy and his son came by the shop 2 days before Christmas and had lost his job, looking for scrap. I gave him a 15' piece of 8" ductile :whistling2: The loaded it in the back of an old truck. I sent my copper and brass with him, and told him we would just split it. I just felt he was honest about his situation. He brought back money and a receipt. I didn't even look at it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> A guy and his son came by the shop 2 days before Christmas and had lost his job looking for scrap. I gave him a 15' piece of 8" ductile :whistling2: The loaded it in the back of an old truck. I sent my copper and brass with him, and told him we would just split it. I just felt he was honest about his situation. He brought back money and a receipt. I didn't even look at it.


 There goes my hero. Watch him as he goes.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have about a thousand pounds worth of 3" brass pipe a fittings sitting behind the fab shop that we cut out replacing a pressure infusing tank three weeks ago. I probably won't take it in till we decide what we are going to buy for the fab shop with the money, more than likely it will be a new drop bandsaw.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have about a thousand pounds worth of 3" brass pipe a fittings sitting behind the fab shop that we cut out replacing a pressure infusing tank three weeks ago. I probably won't take it in till we decide what we are going to buy for the fab shop with the money, more than likely it will be a new drop bandsaw.


Do you have a big dog back there, or a razor wire fence? Scumbags love to steal that stuff.

I have way too much copper/brass in five gallon buckets clogging the hallway in my shop. Been too busy to sell it. One of these Saturdays...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have them give it to me when ever its cut out of a house or building. I tell them, that I save it, and cash it in for the "fish Fry".:whistling2: Been two yrs so far, no one is on to it yet.:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

futz said:


> Do you have a big dog back there, or a razor wire fence? Scumbags love to steal that stuff.
> 
> I have way too much copper/brass in five gallon buckets clogging the hallway in my shop. Been too busy to sell it. One of these Saturdays...


The chemical plant I work at is patrolled by armed guards, and they always hang out at the fab shop because I have the best coffee maker.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, let's see if I can learn a better way: How do you guys clean and sort your copper and brass (and other metals)?

I used to use a torch and pipe cutters and desolder and cut it up into five gallon buckets. I'd unscrew the valve handles, plastic cartridges and etc. stuff and junk them.

But that was a pain. Too slow. Now I take my 4-1/2" angle grinder (Makita) with zip-cut blades, put on the earmuffs and just go to town. Chop the handles off the valves, cut the copper close to brass fittings/valves and chop the copper into five-gallon-size pieces.

Anyone have a better method? Long ago I used a big 16" chopsaw too. Still have it, but it's buried in the shop somewhere. We used to use it for big copper (up to 6").


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> Okay, let's see if I can learn a better way: How do you guys clean and sort your copper and brass (and other metals)?
> 
> I used to use a torch and pipe cutters and desolder and cut it up into five gallon buckets. I'd unscrew the valve handles, plastic cartridges and etc. stuff and junk them.
> 
> ...


 It doesn't do me any good to unsolder the fittings because if it has silver on it they consider it #2. I usually cut the fittings off and throw into one garbage can and cut the pipe into 3' pieces or just break it. I break old handles off with a hammer. I only spend any time on #1 copper unless its somthing special. I've also sold old 3/4 water pipe that was about 10 years old and in perfect condition as relief lines at a discount but more than scrap.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its not worth the time*



futz said:


> Okay, let's see if I can learn a better way: How do you guys clean and sort your copper and brass (and other metals)?
> 
> I used to use a torch and pipe cutters and desolder and cut it up into five gallon buckets. I'd unscrew the valve handles, plastic cartridges and etc. stuff and junk them.
> 
> ...


 
I used to try to get more money out of the copper and brass but i dont care anymore... its no t worth the time and effort..unless you are literally standing around just scratching you balls with nothing else to do....

i just get the #2 copper and the plumbers brass.....

Now this year we started having a dumpster dropped off at ourshop and we load about 60 scrap water heaters into it...

they come and pick it up and usually send us a check for about 400 bucks.

in another week or two and we will load up another 60 for scrap....

..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I scrap it all at #2. It aint worth my time for the extra 25 cent per pound.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've also sold old 3/4 water pipe that was about 10 years old and in perfect condition as relief lines at a discount but more than scrap.


I use up all my 3/4 scrap that's in decent shape as blowoff lines. I just charge it out as new type-M copper. Definitely pays better than as scrap, as you say.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have them give it to me when ever its cut out of a house or building. I tell them, that I save it, and cash it in for the "fish Fry".:whistling2: Been two yrs so far, no one is on to it yet.:laughing:


 Brilliant. I had a contractor tell me.."I know you want the scrap copper and you can have it I know how you plumbers are about your scrap copper":laughing: I'm doing a remodel for him now and they used 1/2" copper to feed a shower,garden tub,toilet,two lavatories and a hose faucet.:laughing: Both hot and cold. I ripped it all out and its stacked under the house for me. he automatically knew the copper was mine,I liked that.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Brilliant. I had a contractor tell me.."I know you want the scrap copper and you can have it I know how you plumbers are about your scrap copper":laughing: I'm doing a remodel for him now and they used 1/2" copper to feed a shower,garden tub,toilet,two lavatories and a hose faucet.:laughing: Both hot and cold. I ripped it all out and its stacked under the house for me. he automatically knew the copper was mine,I liked that.


Heh :thumbup: I have all my regulars trained that way too. They call me when they're gutting something for a renovation and I come either pick it up already pulled out or remove it for them. Love the old shacks with the 2" and 3" copper DWV.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

What are your local prices on #1 and #2. I'm at 1.80#1, and 1.70 #2.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Last week, #1 = $2.63/lb.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

scrapped out my pex today. had to pay them 10 dollars for disposal charge.:furious: Yet another plus for us old school copper plumbers.:laughing: sorry I couldn't resist.:whistling2:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

The job supers keep all the scrap we pull out here.:furious: And when we do a job they have us yank out plumbing that don't have to be replaced either. I did a church one time and they had me pull about 15 functioning sloan valves so they could scrap them out.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, as you all dream about your scrap accounts, copper tube goes up another 3-4% on Monday. Thank you, Chilean mine workers.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

#1 was at $2.74 and #2 was at 1.71, return of $358.50  

Great party and my house tonight. :yes:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

slickrick said:


> .A guy and his son came by the shop 2 days before Christmas and had lost his job, looking for scrap. I gave him a 15' piece of 8" ductile :whistling2: The loaded it in the back of an old truck. I sent my copper and brass with him, and told him we would just split it. I just felt he was honest about his situation. He brought back money and a receipt. I didn't even look at it.


Classy thing for you to do, I hope it comes back to you 10 fold. 

I do work for an apartment management company that's notorious for paying their maintenance guys next to nothing. The guys are pretty darn honest with their employer (despite their poor pay) and have a good relationship with the residents there, they will also go well out of their way to make my job a bit easier (helping move sewer machines, water heaters, running to the supply house for me for parts when they aren't working so I don't have to). Both of these guys were laid off from better paying jobs but picked up their positions because the apartments included in their compensation package and the good school district the area offered for their kids. Yesterday I did a small job at their complex and I had a goodly sized box scrap on my truck so I gave it to them as a late Christmas gift, I never saw someone's eyes light up over being given a box of "trash" in my life.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just sorted my scrap. My 6 year old and I got all bundled up and cut apart the scrap from basically two jobs. I sawzalled everything into about bucket sized lengths. Six 5 gallon buckets of #1, two 5 gallon buckets of #2, one bucket of chrome plated brass, and one bucket of valves. When I take it in, I will post the results. I have a drawer system in the van, called *The Packrat*,
one of the 4 drawers is used for cut pieces of pipe. I loaded that with 46" cut pieces of L copper from 2" down.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I just sorted my scrap. My 6 year old and I got all bundled up and cut apart the scrap from basically two jobs. I sawzalled everything into about bucket sized lengths. Six 5 gallon buckets of #1, two 5 gallon buckets of #2, one bucket of chrome plated brass, and one bucket of valves. When I take it in, I will post the results. I have a drawer system in the van, called *The Packrat*,
> one of the 4 drawers is used for cut pieces of pipe. I loaded that with 46" cut pieces of L copper from 2" down.


I have a Pack Rat too. Sucker weighs 300#


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah,
my poor van has been over loaded up like a rented mule.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I might be doing this, this week if it warms up. 

Every time I open a door in my truck about 40 things come falling out. It's time...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got $273.25 for my scrap. 1 bucket of chrome plated brass, 1 bucket of red brass, 2 buckets of #2 and 6 buckets of #1.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I just called the local scrap place $ 2.65 for 1 and $ 2.55 for 2 , guess I'm going to make a haul, missed the last time prices were up and been waiting..We will see what I have. Just got out of Jury Duty, so now is a good time..


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, this was almost as good as a service call today.
182lbs #1 482.30 and 137lbs #2 349.35 Total 831.65

Think I'll take the wife out tonite.

Brass goes down later this week after the meter job I'm doing...


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Scraped today. #1 - 2.97 #2 - 2.86 Yellow brass 2.05
32lbs. #1 354lbs #2 547lbs yellow brass WOW!! 
17lbs alum. .50 Total 2337.33 That will be my new over/under
Possibly Browning? Sweetness:thumbup:
That was 2 years worth


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Remember gentleman, THIS, will be YOUR ONLY STIMULUS


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Great, that means my solar panels are going to go thru the roof now.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My son, who collects coins, told me that gold and silver have gone up about 120% in the past seven years. Copper has gone up about 326% since 2003.


----------



## dbb1776 (Jan 19, 2010)

Best load was $1997 of of one job. That was a few years ago. I love my scrap. One guy I know piled it up in his back yard for YEARS. He said when copper hits 80 cents a pound im cashing in. He did that, then watched it hit 1.00, 2.00, then top out about 2.75. Made him sick.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*Cashed In*

I cashed in today....tied of looking at it and running out of room. So how much do you think I got?
Number 1 copper:








Yellow brass:
















Number 2 copper:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

$52.67


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> $52.67


 So do you have any garbage cans of copper/brass I can buy? I'll give you atleast 60.00 each for them:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought this was "The Price Is Right" and I didn't want to over bid.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

about $200 ?????


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll guess about 480.00.. In pic one the garbage can is probably worth more than that green crap


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

12 hundred


2nd guess 850.00


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Prices must have dropped #1 here was 2.97 two weeks ago

yellow brass was 2.05

Must differ from state to state


Sweet!!!!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


>


You're kidding! I better get in there and sell mine real soon before prices drop. I have at least 10 or 20 times that much clogging my shop.

Where I live they don't pay for #1 copper unless it's heavy gauge copper ground wire or stuff like that. Plumbing copper is all #2.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon drum full of #1, and 2 5 gallon buckets of number 2, and probably 80lbs of brass. May be time to sell sell sell.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a 55 gallon drum full of #1, and 2 5 gallon buckets of number 2, and probably 80lbs of brass. May be time to sell sell sell.


 It might go through the roof but oh well,its scrap copper wtf.:laughing: Its all free for alittle time and I kinda enjoy looking back through the barrel remembering the jobs it came from. I'ma buy things i shouldn't with the money:jester:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I blew my on a Browning shotgun, it was kind of like free money

I also remembered some of the jobs


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> I blew my on a Browning shotgun, it was kind of like free money
> 
> I also remembered some of the jobs


Do what?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of the jobs the scrap came from (as sick as that is:laughing

Shouldn't u be working at 8:30 am


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Going to scrape out my copper and brass tomorrow, report coming in tomorrow of what I got for it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I need to get scrapping; the cleanup would really make a difference at the shop.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

One job we did 2 of us. we racked in $4000 of scrap copper. truck was full we spent the time tearing it all out type 1 and type 2 and brass. we got paid to remove it and replace it back too. 2k each we walked away with that day. back when copper was up there 2 summers ago. that was my biggest take ever


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I cant believe just junk steel prices...*

The brass and Copper were taken in last month.
that money has always been pretty good.....

*what I am finding un-real is the rise in price for*
*just scrap WATER HEATERS.....*

we get a dumpster deelivered to our door and we load up 
about 60 old water heaters that we have been saveing up in our 
barb wired locked down fenced in yard....


they come back out and pick up the junk and weigh it..
.

then two weeks later we get a check in the mail for $725.00...

They claim that water heater prices will be going up soon..
cause of the spike in steel prices....


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I turned in my scrap last Saturday. 190 pounds of #2 copper at $2.40 a pound = $456 in my pocket.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I had 

174 lbs of Yellow Brass at $1.86 for a total of $318.06
14 lbs of #2 Copper at $2.69 for a total of $32.28
50 lbs of #1 Copper at $2.84 for a total of $133.48

Grand Total $483.82 :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> The brass and Copper were taken in last month.
> that money has always been pretty good.....
> 
> *what I am finding un-real is the rise in price for*
> ...


They already are going up in price here. I paid over $500 for a 50 gal gas last week. I don't do the volume some of you do so I'm sure most of you get better prices, but you might wanna check with your supplier before you give your next quote.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I cashed about three years worth of scrap in a few weeks ago, and got $1350. My prices were simlilar to Ron's.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you are getting screwed....*



pauliplumber said:


> They already are going up in price here. I paid over $500 for a 50 gal gas last week. I don't do the volume some of you do so I'm sure most of you get better prices, but you might wanna check with your supplier before you give your next quote.


Yes, you got screwed pretty good. at 500 bucks...
no doubt about it..

the scrap steel is absolutely crazy right now...

last week, 
I throw out a 75 gallon gas heater onto the driveway and
before I could get the doors open to drag it into the 
back yard, a couple of winos in a pick up truck are pulling into the yard asking if I want that heater or not...

I dont particulary care to have them circleing around the shop like a bunch of buzzards... they are usually a rather rough bunch...it kinda makes me un-easy.
I dont care to get into a fight over a scrap water heater...

We are at a restruant and a guy walks in to ask about the heater in the back of the truck, and then he gives my dad 5 bucks for it.. its absuoutely UNREAL..:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll have to double check and make sure they didn't charge me for a 10 year. Wouldn't be the first time they f'd me.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I did mine today...it sucked getting everything seperated and they don't pay like they do for some of you guys. Kinda got screwed on brass...o well. I still did OK I guess


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, you got screwed pretty good. at 500 bucks...
> no doubt about it..
> 
> the scrap steel is absolutely crazy right now...
> ...


 Heh. At our office/shop in Nashville tha guys will bring in water htrs. and set them beside tha loading dock. I will bet with them on how many minutes it'll be before some bums will load it up. Usually between 10-20 min. There must be 5 different beat up pick-ups that make thier rounds religiously. I've seen em actually fight for a freak'n W/H. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

When I schedule a water heater to be installed I call my scrap man and tell him when and where to come get it. keeps me from having an old water heater on my truck or having to take it back to the office. I been doin that for about 20 years now. I wonder how much time I've saved?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

I turned mine in on earth day and got higher scale prices

#2 copper 2.95 per pound
plumbers brass yellow brass mixed with some die cast .85 cents a pound
aluminium cans .77 cents a pound
rough stainless steele i think was like .95 cents a pound 

wound up with $277.00


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, you got screwed pretty good. at 500 bucks...
> no doubt about it..
> 
> the scrap steel is absolutely crazy right now...
> ...


there is a guy that gives me 5.00 per water heater and most are either 40- 50 gallon


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you must live in a small town*



TheMaster said:


> When I schedule a water heater to be installed I call my scrap man and tell him when and where to come get it. keeps me from having an old water heater on my truck or having to take it back to the office. I been doin that for about 20 years now. I wonder how much time I've saved?


that is not a bad idea, if you lived in a small town..

they wont burn the gas to go too far here

*my best guess is they are worth about 10 bucks each*


I watched a guy a year ago junking in a new
08 GMC truck.... he had about 4 loaded up already and then he threw the one in my back yard on top 
of the other 4 ... 

He pushed it back onto the bed of the
truck and forgot about the copper pipes standing up
about 16 inches on top.... they went through the 
back window of his new pick up truck:thumbup::thumbup:

he was not too happy about that:laughing::laughing::laughing:


that really ate into his profit.....





.....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't laugh but . . . when we first opened up we had a small storage area where we kept old water heaters. We actually paid to have them taken away. At the time it was about $10/heater. 

Then we moved to a bigger space and found the junk man would take 10-15 at a time and we would give him $20.00 - $40.00. 

Then we had a junk guy come and remove them for nothing. :yes:

Now, when our supplier delivers our water heaters, they take the old ones. The guy who does it is super nice and he could use the money. Our shop stays clean and we have more room for inventory/stock. :thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you have to see my yard*

I will have to take a pic of our court yard...
their is about 40 heaters piled up in there right now
when we get a 60 count then the dumpster is called

we have had to put up a barb wired fence made out of 
welded gas sch40 pipe to keep them from stealing us blind...

there is something about that barbed wire, 

it gives our shop a 
very warm cosey feeling:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A pit bull can make you even more cozier.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Don't laugh but . . . when we first opened up we had a small storage area where we kept old water heaters. We actually paid to have them taken away. At the time it was about $10/heater.
> 
> Then we moved to a bigger space and found the junk man would take 10-15 at a time and we would give him $20.00 - $40.00.
> 
> ...


Wow, you paid to have your Water Heaters removed i have never heard of that before,EVER, until you just said it.......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you have to feed them....*



PlumbCrazy said:


> A pit bull can make you even more cozier.


I dont need to be having to go feed the dog every day,

the neighbor next door had a dog that was chained up in their back yard for years, 

I really felt sorry for him...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I dont need to be having to go feed the dog every day,
> 
> the neighbor next door had a dog that was chained up in their back yard for years,
> 
> I really felt sorry for him...


It was a joke. If we had a pit bull guarding our shop, I would never go in. I'd be too skeered! I know junkyards and the like use dogs in this way. I like pets, not guard dogs.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I was dropping old water heaters at my neighbors house, until he told me he got 

$28 for 2 heaters and a little galv. pipe I had given him. He called me when he 

knew I had done a heater on a saturday wondering what I had done with the old 

heater. I told him I wasn't that stupid, it was like dropping a $10 bill on his 

driveway, when my shop is one house away. If I'm haulin em that far I may as 

well keep them myself. Bone yard is 2 miles away from shop. Got $12 each for

40's & 50's . They use a magnet to pull em off the trailer ( too easy ) :yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Steel is $200/ton right now in my area.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Copper and brass scrapped yesterday. 

#1 copper @ $3.15/lb.
#2 @ $2.75

Red brass @ $1.90
yellow @ $1.75

Walked away with 1900.

Gotta split it with my lil brother/apprentice. Last year, we got about 6oo each, and since then, he is like a little scrapper. Picks up bare copper groundwire from the electricians. Every 3/8" ferrule from supply stops are in the red brass barrel. Handles are removed from valves. old copper stubs from crawlspaces are picked up. :yes:

We had like 400 lbs of red brass. Those little ferrules and valves pack tight, and add up quick:thumbsup:


----------

